# SCART splitter question



## PhilG (Jan 15, 2002)

Hi folks

Apologies for the off topic, but slightly related to Tivo question....

Thanks to some nice Christmas presents, I have run out of SCART sockets on my Sky box.

I need to run Tivo AND a TV off the SAME SCART socket.

Looking at SCART splitters (eg this)

Snag is, these things all talk about multiple signals to one input - I am going the other way

Is this going to work (before I spend any more money than I have already!)

Thanks

Phil G


----------



## mccg (Jun 18, 2002)

That device will not work.... IMHO
As you say it is designed to take multiple inputs, and provide 1 output.
You could try, but the outputs would be very weak, if they work at all.

You could get a SCART switcher, but then only one output will be available at a time, so that will not do what you want :-(

What you really want would be a SCART distribution system... but I don't know anything about them, and I can't see anything suitable at Maplin.


----------



## sanderton (Jan 4, 2002)

PhilG said:


> Hi folks
> 
> Apologies for the off topic, but slightly related to Tivo question....
> 
> ...


Describe your set up some more; why wont Sky>tiVo>TV work?


----------



## martink0646 (Feb 8, 2005)

Hi,

Theres plenty of products to do this out there. I got mine from Tesco's for about a tenner (Technik). My set up is reasonably complex in that I run one SCART to the tv but I need to switch various items including TiVo, Sky+, DvD Player, DvD Recorder, VCR, PS2 & route them/bypass different things depending on what I am doing. eg Watching TiVo, archiving to DvD, recording DvD to DvD etc. Just make sure that it will pass through an RGB signal as some don't.

Martin

(I think I've got a spare one lying around. It's been in the boot of my car for a while but it should work OK. I'm sure I could let you have it if I can find it.)


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

Y


> ou could get a SCART switcher, but then only one output will be available at a time, so that will not do what you want :-(


I use a Quintro and that does have 2 outputs albeit the 2nd one either monitors the output to TV or the record source but only in composite via RCA.

Some info here:- http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=484912

http://www.b-tech-int.com/SCART Control Boxes.html

http://www.b-tech-int.com/BT945.htm

http://www.keene.co.uk/multi.php?mycode=BT945


----------



## iankb (Oct 9, 2000)

sanderton said:


> Describe your set up some more; why wont Sky>tiVo>TV work?


Works for most people. If you're trying to watch live Sky on the TV without the 'degradation' of TiVo's live buffer, just press the AUX button on the TiVo's remote, which will pass through the Sky signal untouched.


----------



## PhilG (Jan 15, 2002)

OK, sanderton asked for this, so here goes

I have a Sky box, a Humax FTA box for European stations, a Tivo (of course) and a DVD recorder

SO, my plan is

Three SCART to Tivo from Sky (of course), DVD (for archiving) and TV
Three SCART to TV from Sky, Tivo and Humax
Component to TV from DVD
Three(?) scart from Sky (which only has TWO SCART sockets) to TV, Tivo and DVD player (which is also the Home Cinema hub)

I want Sky direct to the TV so that I can watch Sky with only the Sky remote without having to use the Tivo remote as well (lazy on my behalf, too confusing for my other half)

SO, ideally I need to turn the Sky boxes two SCARTs into three

Thanks for any more suggestions - ALl information gratefully received (even though it's taken me a week to get THIS far!!)

Phil G


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

I still reckon a Quintro will do all you want I am using mine with 2 Tivos, DVD,DVDR,Freeview,VCR and of course a TV.

This thread might help if not search the forum archives for Quintro.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=3673021#post3673021


----------



## PhilG (Jan 15, 2002)

Except that it's three times the price of the most expensive SCART splitter I can find

On top of the nearly 2 grand we've spent already, it doesn't seem a lot to add, but you know that saying about "straws" and "camels"........

I was happy with my SCART splitting idea, except now no-one else seems to be doing it. I reckon I'll give it a go just to see. It'll soon be obvious enough if it isn't working (unless anyone here can give me a categorical "I tried it and it was cr*p".........)

Cheers

Phil G

PS Not wanting to start another thread, but I am assuming I need RGB from Tivo for the best quality (instead of composite)?


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

Most people consider RGB to be better than composite.

As far as the Quintro goes I find it very convenient with my setup especially as I use a Harmony remote and have all my viewing options set up as separate activities.


----------



## sanderton (Jan 4, 2002)

PhilG said:


> I want Sky direct to the TV so that I can watch Sky with only the Sky remote without having to use the Tivo remote as well (lazy on my behalf, too confusing for my other half)


The conventional thing to do would be to watch all Sky through the TiVo and put the Sky remote in a drawer somewhere - not sure how that's exta effort or confusing?


----------



## ndunlavey (Jun 4, 2002)

RichardJH said:


> Y
> 
> I use a Quintro and that does have 2 outputs albeit the 2nd one either monitors the output to TV or the record source but only in composite via RCA.


Richard -

Any chance you could take a look at http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=328254 with your Quintro+ head on?


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

sanderton said:


> The conventional thing to do would be to watch all Sky through the TiVo and put the Sky remote in a drawer somewhere - not sure how that's exta effort or confusing?


Or failing that use the Tivo remote to change channels but the Sky remote to look at their EPG and so called interactive services like Sky News Active and the BBC Multiscreens. Never change channel with the Sky remote as that could make a planned recording fail without you realising.

I can't actually see why you need to look at the Sky EPG normally though unless its for Baby Tv, Wine Tv etc that don't have program details in the Tivo EPG?


----------



## ColinYounger (Aug 9, 2006)

Re: why not use the TiVo remote

I suspect PhilG's partner is like mine: SWMBO 'knows' the NTL remote and point blank refuses to even look at any other remote. She even gets me to start programs on the TiVo that I've recorded for her!! Love her to bits, though.


----------



## ndunlavey (Jun 4, 2002)

SUrely using the STB remote directly is a recipe for screwed up recordings? Once you have a TiVo, it owns the STB, not you!


----------



## PhilG (Jan 15, 2002)

"If the red light is on Tivo is boss. If it's not, then we are free to surf"

This is how Tivo has trained us!!

Also, I think I solved my problem with THIS - snag is, now I think I have run out of mains outlets (it needs a PSU)

THAT problem is one I can solve though....

Thanks for all your advice folks

Phil G


----------



## sanderton (Jan 4, 2002)

PhilG said:


> "If the red light is on Tivo is boss. If it's not, then we are free to surf"
> 
> This is how Tivo has trained us!!


Only mild retraining required to use the TiVo remote for everything then!


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

sanderton said:


> Only mild retraining required to use the TiVo remote for everything then!


If you use the Tivo remote to surf it even gives you a nice warning that you are about to lose the rest of a scheduled recording if you try to change channel so you won't make a mistake. If its a Suggestion it presumes you won't mind about losing that and just changes channel and stops the recording.

The only reason you should ever need to use the Sky remote to control the box is to change settings in the Services menu or to use the Red button interactive services like Sky News Multiscreen. Or to look at the Sky EPG for one of those less popular Sky channels for which Tribune has not bothered to provide us with any EPG data.


----------

